# Logan 200 Rust Prevention On Spindle And Countershaft Cone Pulleys



## MBfrontier (Jun 18, 2015)

After restoring my lathe I am experiencing surface rust on my cone pulleys. The weather has had very high humidity with temperature swings and my shop heater hasn't been run since the weather has been warm. I was wondering if anyone has suggestions on what could be used on the cone pulleys to prevent surface rust without causing the belts to slip when the lathe is run. Any suggestions?


----------



## fixit (Jun 18, 2015)

I tuck a 100w light bulb under the head of my lathe & under the table of my drill/mill the heat from the bulb prevents condensation and rust. Just works for me here in Florida

fixit


----------



## turnitupper (Jun 18, 2015)

In an old hospital laundry we used to maintain with overhead belt drives,blocks of beeswax were used to rub on the pulleys. This stopped rust and kept the belts supple. This may or may not work in your application as the belt revolutions were less than  200 RPM if my memory serves me well ,[Which is variable as my brain has a mind of its own] .
John.


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 18, 2015)

Bee's wax would probably work OK on flat belts.  For V-belts, I think that you can still buy belt dressing at auto parts stores and maybe places like Tractor Supply or Western Auto.  That would probably work.


----------



## MBfrontier (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. For now, I'll use a trouble light hanging from the bottom of the drive box and see how that works out. The humidity has come down a bit but it's still pretty high.


----------

